# GPU-Z Not Showing PhysX



## kzinti1 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm using a GTX Titan and the checkbox for GPU-Z remains unchecked.
I've erased every previous version of GPU-Z, downloaded, erased and redownloaded version 0.6.9 numerous times and the checkbox always remains unchecked.
I also opened the Nvidia Control Panel, enabled the PhysX indicator and ran several games, all showing PhysX is enabled.
I redownloaded version 0.6.9 again, about 5 minutes ago from TPU instead of MajorGeeks, as I usually do. No change.
Any ideas what may be wrong?


----------



## Naki (Apr 6, 2013)

Which OS? What Nvidia GeForce drivers version?
Screenshot please.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Windows 7 Pro x64
Forceware 314.22





Would you please tell me how to resize these images?
I divided 1920x1080, entered it in the appropriate location in the TPU Image Uploader, and got this.
Thanks.


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you enable physx in the nvidia control panel?, did you download and install the nvidia physx driver?


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Did you enable physx in the nvidia control panel?, did you download and install the nvidia physx driver?



That's all answered in the OP.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nobody can help with this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

If PhysX is working in games then it is a bug with GPU-z, ignore it.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 14, 2013)

What if it's not the only bug?
How can I confirm anything showing in this program is correct?
If I'm the only one with this problem, then what's wrong?
If other people are experiencing this then why don't they report it so it can be fixed?
Is there another program I can use until this one is fixed?


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 14, 2013)

nvm


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 14, 2013)

kzinti1 said:


> What if it's not the only bug?
> How can I confirm anything showing in this program is correct?
> If I'm the only one with this problem, then what's wrong?
> If other people are experiencing this then why don't they report it so it can be fixed?
> Is there another program I can use until this one is fixed?



just when you posted here you reported it. our admin has been busy lately so he is taking some time to respond. usually responds within a day.

also you look like you are running an overclock. does the problem exist with it at stock settings as well??

you can use AIDA64.


----------



## Naki (Apr 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> If PhysX is working in games then it is a bug with GPU-z, ignore it.



He could ignore it, but the maker of GPU-Z clearly shouldn't.


----------



## syeef (Apr 14, 2013)

Read this. Checkout my posts.

You can find the PhysX installer here: <driver installation dir>\PhysX\PhysX_9.12.1031_SystemSoftware.msi

Try installing it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Naki said:


> He could ignore it, but the maker of GPU-Z clearly shouldn't.



I never said W1z should ignore it.  The thread has been created, W1z will get around to it when he has the time.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

If W1zzard is busy, he's busy. I've been there.
Here's where I get, and got, my PhysX software: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.0613-driver.html
Once again, I've used the PhysX indicator in the Nvidia Control Panel. PhysX is enabled on my computer. 
Judging by several different games, it's working better than ever. I'm seeing things in games I've never seen before.
It has to be this new Titan. I wasn't planning on it, but I think I'm gonna get another one.
Images are jumping out of the screen almost like 3D. SLi couldn't help but be even better.


----------



## syeef (Apr 15, 2013)

kzinti1 said:


> Here's where I get, and got, my PhysX software: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.0613-driver.html



^ That driver is outdated. This is the new one:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.1031-driver.html



kzinti1 said:


> Once again, I've used the PhysX indicator in the Nvidia Control Panel. PhysX is enabled on my computer.
> Judging by several different games, it's working better than ever. I'm seeing things in games.



In my case also, PhysX indicator was available in the Nvidia Control Panel and all my games worked perfectly (btw, not all games uses Nvidia PhysX). But secretly PhysX wasn't installed or atleast part of it. So I had to manually install it to get PhysX shown in GPU-Z. So try uninstalling your current PhysX and download from the new link I provided and try installing from there.

Also, if you need Legacy PhysX, download and install from here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.1031-legacy-driver.html


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 15, 2013)

you should always express install your GPU drivers to avoid accidentally not installing something.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

No go.






The first few times I tried downloading the suggested newer PhysX driver, a message came up saying that the installed driver was newer than the one I'm trying to install.
Then I tried uninstalling using Driver Fusion (aka Driver Sweeper), which showed it as being uninstalled but I got the same message that I have a newer version already installed.
I've been trying to uninstall the entire Nvidia package, running it in Custom Install/Clean Install and now end up with the above mss.
Next time I'll just ignore any glitches in GPU-Z. It just ain't worth all of this hassle.
I have no idea what any network has to do with installing a program that's in my Downloads. I don't even have a home network. Because it's such a hassle to set up and maintain.
What now?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2013)

gpu-z really just tries to initialize and use physx, if it works: checkbox on, if not: checkbox off

i understand that other physx apps are working for you, i just have no idea what to change or how to replicate

works for me on titan:


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just broke out the Titan install CD and did a clean install off of it.
Now I'm using ForceWare 313.93, and the Nvidia Control Panel shows PhysX 09.12.1031 in the System Information app.
I opened GPU-Z and the indicator is still unchecked.
I'm gonna have to save this for later.
Doctor's appointment in the morning.
I'll get back on this if I'm allowed to come back home.
Thanks for showing up W1zzard. I really appreciate it.
There's a long tutorial at the Overclock .Net Forum (http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers/0_100) about completely removing all traces of Nvidia from your computer. I think I'll try that next.
Afterwards, I may just install my ASUS ARES II in this computer and save this Titan for another computer that's almost finished. At least I won't have to worry with PhysX for a while.
I have some much more serious worrying to do right now.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2013)

Just run a PhysX mark with PhysX set to GPU. Then run with it set to CPU. Compare results.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2013)

Ghost said:


> Just run a PhysX mark with PhysX set to GPU. Then run with it set to CPU. Compare results.



Oh yes, the GPU-Z checkbox requires _hardware_ PhysX to be available. Running two benchmarks and comparing the results is a great idea


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here you go, GPU PhysX:


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

And now, CPU PhysX:


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2013)

GPU PhysX is working fine. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ghost said:


> GPU PhysX is working fine. Nothing to worry about.



Thanks. But I knew that all along. 
I have repeated several times that I've checked PhysX through the Nvidia Control Panel, but somehow everybody seems to have not read this.
All I want to know is if there's anything else wrong with GPU-Z besides the false indication that I do not have PhysX enabled. That's all.


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 22, 2013)

It also doesn't work with 0.7.0.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2013)

does it work with an older version of gpuz? even gpuz without titan support might be able to detect physx support


----------



## kzinti1 (Apr 22, 2013)

It hasn't worked since installing this Titan videocard.


----------



## kzinti1 (May 3, 2013)

Bought another Titan. PhysX still doesn't show on GPU-Z 0.7.0.
Still can't uninstall PhysX, or run Repair.
Can't access Safe Boot for deep uninstall of Nvidia drivers through F8 or SysConfig.
Probably nothing to do with GPU-Z.
Completely lost at this point.


----------



## Naki (May 3, 2013)

Did you try Driver Fusion (formerly Driver Sweeper) to remove all traces of the Nvidia GeForce video drivers?
Link:
http://treexy.com/products/driver-fusion
Then just restart the computer and try installing the GeForce drivers again.


----------



## kzinti1 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks. 
Yes I did. I even bought the paid version last weekend thinking that may have helped.
It didn't. I ran it about 10 times last Sunday and PhysX always remained.
If I could find out how to access Safe Boot I think it would solve this aggravating problem.
On top of that, now there's the Microsoft KB2670838 Update BUG that totally screws up the results of FutureMarks Firestrike benchmark.
X5123 for one GTX Titan and X2370 for a _pair_ of these cards in SLi is just plain ridiculous!
This apparently isn't my year for videocards.


----------



## kzinti1 (May 4, 2013)

It worked! I finally, _finally_ got into Safe Boot, ran Treexy's Driver Fusion Premium and got rid of PhysX!
After reinstalling, GPU-Z now says that I have PhysX installed.
Thanks to everybody for helping me with this, I appreciate it more than you can possibly imagine.
I am still quite paranoid as to why Nvidia would make removing PhysX and their other drivers so extremely difficult to remove.
I see no reason why they shouldn't go completely out of their way to make this the easiest thing you can do with your computer.
Nvidia drivers, as well as any other drivers can, and do, become corrupted and need to be completely removed and then replaced. They must have some ulterior motive as to why they make it almost impossible to do so.
Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Naki (May 4, 2013)

What is Safe Boot??? Do you mean Windows Safe Mode?
You are welcome, glad you finally got this annoying issue fixed! 
I gave you a couple of "Thanks".


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

kzinti1 said:


> why Nvidia would make removing PhysX and their other drivers so extremely difficult to remove



i must have uninstalled nvidia's drivers via control panel->software a few hundred times and never had any issues.

good to hear you figured it out


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i must have uninstalled nvidia's drivers via control panel->software a few hundred times and never had any issues.
> 
> good to hear you figured it out


I assume he means the driver uninstall procedure leaves some stuff behind (Registry keys/files/etc), which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

Naki said:


> I assume he means the driver uninstall procedure leaves some stuff behind (Registry keys/files/etc), which wouldn't surprise me.



maybe that's why Nvidia has but "Clean installation" under Advanced or what the name is


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe that's why Nvidia has but "Clean installation" under Advanced or what the name is


Yeah, but that is "Clean installation", not "Clean un-installation"!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

Naki said:


> Yeah, but that is "Clean installation", not "Clean un-installation"!



it actually checks Windows Registration Database or what u call it, for values in there, or i did last time i looked at it, but that's really long time ago...


----------



## kzinti1 (May 5, 2013)

I always run installs beginning with Clean Install.
It works to a point. But, Nvidia has buried bits of their software so deeply into the registry that even their own Clean Install pre-Installation program can't get at them.
AMD is just as bad at hiding parts of their drivers as well.
After I finally got into Safe Boot I also analyzed for leftover AMD drivers and found a list of around 50 that their new Driver Uninstall program completely missed.
I believe both companies have been asked why their drivers are almost impossible to completely remove.
Their answer, as always, is "User Error."
How clicking on "Uninstall" is a User Error I'll never know.
Since the Wiz never has any problems removing drivers, he should hire himself out to both companies and show them how to do it right.
I have no doubt whatsoever that he's a far better programmer than either company has and could help them come up with Uninstall programs that actually work.


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2013)

kzinti1 said:


> he should hire himself out to both companies and show them how to do it right.



been there, done that, gave it up because companies barely want to pay anything for it.

amd has a pretty nice driver uninstaller software on their website now


----------



## kzinti1 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks W1z. I didn't know these large companies were so cheap when it comes to paying the employees that made them great. Typical corporate greed.
I have used the latest AMD driver uninstaller. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
It left all those driver remnants I mentioned earlier. Not much better than AMD's previous uninstaller.
Any way, this thread is done and, at least for now, all is copacetic.
Thanks again.


----------



## digitalwizdom (Jul 29, 2013)

*GPU-Z Not Showing PhysX (fixed)*

Hi All,

   If you discover your GPU-Z Not Showing PhysX , (mainly after a Card swap and Driver update ) was my problem.. So stopped here to find a fix ..

   Had no luck here , but it got me looking into the problems with interest , having two computer do the same thing after switching Cards out .. One computer  had a XFX GeForce 8800 GTS and the other had a XFX Geforce 9800 GTX , when I switched the card between the computers both loaded drivers and both turned up with PhysX not showing in GPU-z ...

 Now the FIX ..

one Computer was running Vista 64 bit Ultimate I went to the folder C:/NVIDIA/DisplayDriver/GeForce320.49Driver/  and run the file named ' PhysX/PhysX_9.13.0604_SystemSoftware' ...

done the same on the win 7 computer with the same GPU-z problem and it's Fixed


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 30, 2013)

digitalwizdom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you discover your GPU-Z Not Showing PhysX , (mainly after a Card swap and Driver update ) was my problem.. So stopped here to find a fix ..
> 
> ...



I imagine that works very well.
That is if PhysX isn't already working.
My problem was lack of detection of PhysX by GPU-Z, which you haven't addressed.
An initial check to see if PhysX is actually installed and working is, of course, the very first step in determining the problem with GPU-Z not detecting PhysX.
I've since built yet another computer and GPU-Z works flawlessly with it and the EVGA GTX690 I'm now using.
When Ivy Bridge-E arrives I'll be building another.
The fix for my previous computer?
I removed the Nvidia videocard and replaced it with my ASUS Ares II.
No PhysX = no problem with GPU-Z, at all.


----------



## cammer78 (Jul 22, 2015)

In case someone else might deal with this "problem", i thought to paste my reply to a similar post here in techpowerup, hopin to be helpfull for some.

_Just because this "problem" will be reported again by someone else in the future i bet.. and because i got disgusted seen every ignorant throwing the "install latest drivers" gum-advice for almost every problem, i will recommend somethin simple that might be escaping from users who deal with it.

I have noticed that some users, modify nvcp settings manually, that means that some of them also decide to change the processor used for physx. So....in short, if someone chooses his CPU as physx processor and launch Gpu-z, he will see it unchecked, but if he leaves it on Auto or set his GPU as processor and launch Gpu-z, then by 95% physx field must be checked.

I do not think there is some relative bug here.

Somethin similar could occur for cuda indicator, if one disable it for some specific program. _


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 22, 2015)

There is another thread in which W1zzard is aware of this issue.  He's even made a test build that appears to fix it, but I'm not allowed to share it according to the terms under which I was shown it.

EDIT:  Oh wait, wow, that was for CUDA.  My mistake.


----------

